# The Threefold Nature of Mankind Diagram- How we are made of Body, Soul & Spirit



## star (Oct 13, 2006)

As promised I have found some info from Bible School about what we humans are made up. There is other info on animals as well and I believe the dog is the only animal closely related to humans because a dog has suppose to have a soul like humans.  This may help why some people use terms and certain language based on the orgin of its purpose.

Body - Physical
Soul - Records Your Life(like a tape recorder)
Spirit - Guides Your Life

I do not know an easier way to do this so this is how you see the diagram.

1. Go to site: http://www.ceo1.org

2. Then cut and paste this link at top once you get to the site:  http://www.ceo1.org/Threefold_nature.pdf


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Star 

I had a challenge with the link  'Denied Access' - the information may have been moved by the web host.  

I hope this helps to support.  



> http://www.cbn.com/spirituallife/inspirationalteaching/vonbuseck_foundations_manthreeparts.aspx?option=print
> 
> *The Three Parts of Man*
> *By Craig von Buseck
> ...


We have a remarkable make up...fearfully and wonderfully made.  Our God really created us into something very special, indeed.  A wonderful complex of His love... Amen.


----------



## star (Oct 15, 2006)

THanks Shimmie for the info, you have to cut and past the entire link of #2 after you enter the site. I just tried it and it works.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2006)

star said:
			
		

> THanks Shimmie for the info, you have to cut and past the entire link of #2 after you enter the site. I just tried it and it works.


 
Got it   It works!  Excellent diagram.  It all fits together.


----------

